# Vegan / Vegetarian Recipes



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure how many non meat eaters are out there but just came across this today.

I'm sure some of the recipe ingredients can be substituted with a bit of imagination.

I think Unicorn is Vegan so these recipes will most likely reflect that but as a vegetarian myself I thought I'd lash the link up anyway. 


http://unicorn-grocery.co.uk/recipes.php


----------

